
What Is GridDB? In-Memory Database for Time Series Data - illegalthoughts
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boAZXOSMY58
======
craftoman
6 times faster than Influxdb? I think it's time to say goodbye to it and
welcome the new king of the jungle.

